# PubMed- Rectocele-does the size matter?



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Rectocele-does the size matter?*

Int J Colorectal Dis. 2012 Feb 4;

Authors: Carter D, Gabel MB

Abstract
OBJECTIVES: Large rectoceles (>2 cm) are believed to be associated with difficulty in evacuation, constipation, rectal pain, and rectal bleeding. The aim of our study was to determine whether rectocele size is related to patient's symptoms or defecatory parameters.  METHODS: We conducted a retrospective study on data collected on patients referred to our clinic for the evaluation of evacuation disorders. All patients were questioned for constipation, fecal incontinence, and irritable bowel syndrome and were assessed with dynamic perineal ultrasonography and conventional anorectal manometry. RESULTS: Four hundred eighty-seven women were included in our study. Rectocele was diagnosed in 106 (22%) women, and rectocele diameter >2 cm in 93 (87%) women. Rectocele size was not significantly related to demographic data, parity, or patient's symptoms. The severity of the symptoms was not correlated to the size or to the position of the rectocele. The diagnosis of irritable bowel syndrome was neither related to the size of the rectocele. Rectocele location, occurrence of enterocele, and intussusception were not related to the size of the rectocele. Full evacuation of rectoceles was more common in small rectoceles (79% vs. 24%, pâ€‰=â€‰0.0001), and no evacuation was more common in large rectoceles (37% vs. 0, pâ€‰=â€‰0.01). Rectal hyposensitivity and anismus were not related to the size of the rectocele. CONCLUSION: In conclusion, only the evacuation of rectoceles was correlated to the size of the rectoceles, but had no clinical significance. Other clinical, anatomical factors were also not associated to the size of the rectoceles. Rectoceles' size alone may not be an indication for surgery.

PMID: 22307846 [PubMed - as supplied by publisher]

View the full article


----------

